# need some advice dirty van dashboard!!!!



## mike l (Jul 26, 2012)

Need some advice on how to bring a dirty dashboard up on a vauxhall vivaro.
just purchased an 08 plate vauxhall vivaro and the dash is minging ground in dirt on a light gray dash, the majority of the dash is a rubbery plastic and the rest a hard plastik as you would fine in most cars what products would you recommend to clean and bring this out like new, 
any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

Steam.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

The way I would tackle it mate is to first hoover the dash, but dont let the end of the hoover touch the dash or it could scratch it - instead, hold the hoover near the dash and use a brush to gently "dust" the dash down by flicking it into the hoover.

Then I personally would hit it with Autoglym Interior Shampoo, sprayed on big time and use another brush to clean in all the crevices and vents, before drying it with a MF.

And finally, again, just my personal choice of weapon, I would give it a light misting over with Gliptone White Satin, as this dresses the dash lovely without making it too artificially shiny 

many other products that will do the job though - Autobrite Fab followed by Pink Sheen, or Auto Finesse Total followed by Spritz, or even Poorboys APC followed by Natural Look.

If its really bad though, and the Interior Cleaners are not doing it well enough, use a good APC such as Autoglym Clean All


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Magic sponge used gently and mild apc for the rubberised parts.
And same for the hard plastics. Follow with a good mf cloth and it should make a drastic improvement. Then dress to protect it. 
Some of the vans I have done when I worked for peoples u wouldn't believe. The vinci soil engineer rangers may as well have been the soil skip.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

+1 for magic sponges, they are brilliant !


----------



## mike l (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks mark.
Autoglym for the clean and gliptone for the finish, I take it this will leav the dash looking dry because the valiters at vauxhall have plastered everything with a silicone finish and looks and feels dreadful, they have even done the floor and pedals. Need to get this of too.


----------



## mike l (Jul 26, 2012)

Magic sponge?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

They are firm grey sponges mate feel a bit like velvet but can be very agressive on textured trim. They get into the grain and lift the grime out for the cloth to pick up.

Called magic erasers in asda.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

test a small area first but surfex hd does a very good job of cleaning up these plastics in vans.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Go careful with the magic sponge, rub to hard and you can do more harm than good. They are great for removing scuff marks on door cards etc but the dash area I woiul dhiot with some of the cleaning products mentioned and let it dwell a bit to loosen the ground in dirt. It will come clean just might take a few hits. :thumb:


----------

